# food for Banggai Cardinal Fish



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody has success with feeding dry food to these? I have this guy for 4 months and it never go for dry. Even after few days without shrimps

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

NLS pellets, sometimes takes some patience to get them eating them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris, do you sleep at all?  2 AM, 12AM, 2;45 AM replays

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Work late sometimes =D


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not work long hours . we need you healthy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sig said:


> Anybody has success with feeding dry food to these? I have this guy for 4 months and it never go for dry. Even after few days without shrimps


Was yours tank raised, or wild caught?

Tank raised are easy, as they don't know better, and they eat whatever was given to them!

Wild caught will take time, but they will if it is good enough! It helps when they see other fish eating it.

Mine is wild caught, and will readily eat the flakes.

Is it eating the shrimp? Going to assume yes. However, if it isn't, do you have a pair? is this the male, and then possibly has a mouth full of babies?


----------

